# Dentist and back man



## lapetitebruyere (9 February 2013)

Being a complete newbie to the area, can anyone recommend a horsey dentist and back man for the Edinburgh area?

Going to put my boy through his MOT soon, so will be looking to have him all checked out. 

Thanks.


----------



## measles (9 February 2013)

Brian Smith is a great EDT and has a website.


----------



## holeymoley (9 February 2013)

Really like Brian Smith and ive always used him, but couldn't find his contact info last year? Ended up having to get a vet out which was extortionate


----------



## EventingMum (9 February 2013)

Have sent you a pm. 

Re a back person, there are some I would definitely avoid, it also depends on what sort of back person you want  - I use a chiropractor and a physio and have been happy with them, I have heard some good reports on a osteopath but have no personal experience of them. Up here there a number of unqualified edts and back people about and whilst some people happily use them that doesn't sit well with me personally and having heard a couple of horror stories I always wonder what the consequences would be if things go wrong ie if you subsequently tried to claim on your insurance.


----------



## lapetitebruyere (10 February 2013)

Thanks guys... now I have a few names for dentists, so I will hopefully be able to get one of them out soon...

Still open to suggestions for a "back man".... Anyone have any experiences of Ben Holohan?


----------



## Nohorse (10 February 2013)

Maeve Grant does Physio and covers Edinburgh area? We has good experiences with her.


----------



## TPO (10 February 2013)

I'm reluctant to ever recommend anyone as I've used so many people who then go on to disappoint.

However I have no hesitation in recommending James Spy as and EDT. He has a degree in equine dentistry and is BEVA/BAEDT qualified and registered. I'd thoroughly check out the credentials of everyone before using them 

James always does a fantastic job and has a way with horses. My horse is normally a saint but he's terrified getting his teeth done. James has always taken his time and worked with Doobie. Last time he was out Doobs stood like a rock and this is all down to James's handling of the previous situations. 


I really can't recommend him highly enough.

Re 'backs': what type of therapist were you looking for? Again I'd ensure that whoever you used was fully qualified, registered and issued. There are a lot of cowboys out there. A search of names on here usually brings up some feedback.


----------



## sarahann1 (10 February 2013)

lapetitebruyere said:



			Thanks guys... now I have a few names for dentists, so I will hopefully be able to get one of them out soon...

Still open to suggestions for a "back man".... Anyone have any experiences of Ben Holohan?
		
Click to expand...

Barge pole.


----------



## Edinburgh_lass (10 February 2013)

Second recommendation for Maeve Grant, chartered physio, always had very very positive experiences with her.


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 February 2013)

Liz Jones is a mctimoney chiro. Mark Thorne EDT if you can get him.


----------

